# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  My Name, Russian Equivalents

## AmyMariovna

What are the equivalents for Amiy?
How about the different ways of spelling? 
& Also are there equivalents for Sarah, or Brooke?

----------


## astronomer

> What are the equivalents for Amiy?
> How about the different ways of spelling? 
> & Also are there equivalents for Sarah, or Brooke?

 Well if we talk about the transliteration of your name in Russian then the equivalent is *Эми*, but I think a similar Russian name even exists. I mean the Russian name *Эмма*. 
And a couple of things about the rest of the names... So "Sarah" looks like *Сара* in Russian. Nowadays you even can hear this name in Russia. However this is not a widely used name. 
And the last name. I'd never heard about the name Brooke before. However  it should spell in Russian like *Брук* and I think this name doesn't have any similar equivalent in Russian.

----------


## xRoosterx

Amy = beloved 
Любовь = love  
I've seen these two listed as comparisons before.

----------


## AmyMariovna

> Well if we talk about the transliteration of your name in Russian then the equivalent is *Эми*, but I think a similar Russian name even exists. I mean the Russian name *Эмма*. 
> And a couple of things about the rest of the names... So "Sarah" looks like *Сара* in Russian. Nowadays you even can hear this name in Russia. However this is not a widely used name.

 Ive heard Amy can also be spelled Эмий or Амий?
& with Sarah, Сэра.
Are those used as well?

----------


## astronomer

> Ive heard Amy can also be spelled Эмий or Амий?
> & with Sarah, Сэра.
> Are those used as well?

 Unlikely. I don't think so. I've only once heard one of these names in the real life - Сэра... When I've been listening a song by Valery Meladze (Валерий Меладзе). It contains words like:
...
Прощай цыганка Сэра
...

----------


## Оля

Сэра sounds strange.
Сара sounds very common. 
Amy can't be spelled Эмий or Амий in Russian. At least it looks like some (unknown) male names.
Эми is ok.

----------


## Zaya

> Amy can't be spelled Эмий or Амий in Russian.

 +1.
Это по каким таким правилам оно бы превращалось в любое из этих двух? Вы не путайте, это русские имена на -ий могут при записи латиницей на -y заканчиваться, но причин превращать -y в -ий, если звука [j] и близко нет, нету никаких.   

> Сэра sounds strange.

 _Прощай, цыганка Сэ-э-эра, были твои губы сладкими как вино..._  ::   *Amy* 
['eimi] 
Эми (_женское имя_)  *Sarah* 
1) Сэра, Сара (_женское имя_) 
2) Сарра (_жена Авраама, мать Исаака; в Ветхом Завете_) 
I've never seen the translation 'Сэра.'  *My choice is:
- Эми;
- Сара;
- Брук.* 
Sarah Michelle Gellar — Сара Мишель Геллар
Sarah Brightman — Сара Брайтман
Sarah Jessica Parker — Сара Джессика Паркер 
Brooke Shields — Брук Шилдс
Brooke Langton — Брук Лэнгтон

----------


## AmyMariovna

Great, that answered all my questions.
Thanks everyone  ::

----------


## AmyMariovna

Oh & how about Duane?
I thought I was forgetting something..

----------


## Rtyom

Дуэйн.    

> _ирл._ O'Dubhain — _букв_. потомок смуглого человека

   ::

----------


## TATY

> Сэра sounds strange.
> Сара sounds very common. 
> Amy can't be spelled Эмий or Амий in Russian. At least it looks like some (unknown) male names.
> Эми is ok.

 Сэра is actually much closer to the English pronunciation of the name Sarah.
The name Sara exists in English which is pronounced like Сара. 
Sarah is a Hebrew name, so it wil have a Russian equivalent as it appears in the Bible. Сара is the Russian equivalent. 
It depends what the poster wants. If she is really specific and wants Russians to say her name as close to the English pronunciation as possible, then she should choose Сэра. But if she'd rather go for a spelling that is more familiar to Russians, she should just go with Сара.

----------


## Оля

> Сэра is actually much closer to the English pronunciation of the name Sarah.

 Yes, I understand it. But I just wanted to say that _Сара_ is very common in Russian, and _Сэра_ isn't. If you say to Russians that you name is _Сэра_, 9 of (из?) 10 persons will pronounce it _Сара_ anyway.

----------


## Zaya

But 'Sara' can also be pronuouncing like 'Sarah', isn't it? There are two variants in my dictionary, I don't know if both are really used.
А вообще, традиция против "Сэр".   ::  
Или всё-таки есть какая-нибудь знаменитость с именем Sarah, известная нам именно как "Сэра"?   

> If she is really specific and wants Russians to say her name as close to the English pronunciation as possible, then she should choose Сэра. But if she'd rather go for a spelling that is more familiar to Russians, she should just go with Сара.

 Да, это точно. Сейчас чаще стали учитывать мнение носящего имя.
Только, как заметила Оля, есть риск, что каждого поправлять придётся.

----------


## Ramil

> 9 out of 10 persons will pronounce it _Сара_ anyway.

----------


## Lampada

Интересно, что американские дикторы всегда стараются произносить иностранные для них имена на соотвествующем языке.  Испанские имена у многих хорошо получаются.  Иногда даже удивительно:  говорит-говорит что-то, вдруг испанский слышно.  Конечно, "Путин" никто не может по-русски сказать.  Русское звучание "п" и "т" им не даётся.  Просто жалко смотреть, как они стараются.

----------


## TATY

> Интересно, что американские дикторы всегда стараются произносить иностранные для них имена на соотвествующем языке.  Испанские имена у многих хорошо получаются.  Иногда даже удивительно:  говорит-говорит что-то, вдруг испанский слышно.  Конечно, "Путин" никто не может по-русски сказать.  Русское звучание "п" и "т" им не даётся.  Просто жалко смотреть, как они стараются.

 В Англии люди часто говорят "Пьютин". Ужас!

----------


## Оля

> В Англии люди часто говорят "Пьютин". Ужас!

 Почему?   ::  Разве англичанам трудно выговорить 'Poo...' ?
Разве в английском нет слова put?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by TATY  В Англии люди часто говорят "Пьютин". Ужас!   Почему?   Разве англичанам трудно выговорить 'Poo...' ?
> Разве в английском нет слова put?

 Разве русским трудно выговорить «стреч»? Почему они говорят «стрейч»? Разве трудно дублировать в фильме «Лоренс», а не «Лоуренс»?

----------


## Оля

> Разве русским трудно выговорить «стреч»? Почему они говорят «стрейч»? Разве трудно дублировать в фильме «Лоренс», а не «Лоуренс»?

 Я думаю, что для многих русских, особенно для людей старшего поколения, это может оказаться сложным. А "пу" - это всего лишь один слог, очень простой, который встречается в английских словах. И всего два звука.
Потом, логику того, почему говорят "_Лоуренс_", можно найти. А вот логику "_пью_" вместо "_пу_" я понять не могу.

----------


## Rtyom

> Потом, логику того, почему говорят "_Лоуренс_", можно найти. А вот логику "_пью_" вместо "_пу_" я понять не могу.

 В том-то и дело, что логика обычно шаткая. Так всегда было и будет с собственными именами, как бы нам не хотелось стабильности. 
Объяснение, возможно, лежит на поверхности, и заключается в том, что люди подсознательно проводят слогораздел так: _Pu-tin_. Соответственно, открытый слог заставляет читать [pju-]

----------


## BappaBa

Говорят, в 70-ые годы канадские спортивные комментарторы совсем не могли произнести фамилию Жлуктов. =)

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  В Англии люди часто говорят "Пьютин". Ужас!   Почему?   Разве англичанам трудно выговорить 'Poo...' ?
> Разве в английском нет слова put?

 Потому что если Putin было бы английское слово, оно читалось бы "Пьютин". 
В слове Put, есть краткое U. Длиное U читается "Ю" e.g. United (Юнайтд), tube (тьюб), cube (кьюб). Когда англичанин видет буква U он не думает (У), этот звук по-английски пишется оо.

----------


## astronomer

> Интересно, что американские дикторы всегда стараются произносить иностранные для них имена на соотвествующем языке.  Испанские имена у многих хорошо получаются.  Иногда даже удивительно:  говорит-говорит что-то, вдруг испанский слышно.  Конечно, "Путин" никто не может по-русски сказать.  Русское звучание "п" и "т" им не даётся.  Просто жалко смотреть, как они стараются.

 К слову сказать, да... Слово Владимир они произносят на свой манер, с характерным для английского "широким" A как в словах apple, sack, а букву "И" в фамилии вообще слабо слышно. Получается что-то типа ВлАдимир Путн (без "И").

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Интересно, что американские дикторы всегда стараются произносить иностранные для них имена на соотвествующем языке.  Испанские имена у многих хорошо получаются.  Иногда даже удивительно:  говорит-говорит что-то, вдруг испанский слышно.  Конечно, "Путин" никто не может по-русски сказать.  Русское звучание "п" и "т" им не даётся.  Просто жалко смотреть, как они стараются.   К слову сказать, да... Слово Владимир они произносят на свой манер, с характерным для английского "широким" A как в словах apple, sack, а букву "И" в фамилии вообще слабо слышно. Получается что-то типа ВлАдимир Путн (без "И").

 или ВлЭдимир. Еще я слышу, это произношение.

----------


## Оля

> Потому что если бы Putin было _ английским словом, оно читалось бы "Пьютин". 
> В слове Put_ U краткое. Длиное U читается "Ю" e.g. United (Юнайтд), tube (тьюб), cube (кьюб). Когда англичанин видит букву U*,* он не думает (У), этот звук по-английски пишется оо.

 Спасибо, теперь понятно.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Интересно, что американские дикторы всегда стараются произносить иностранные для них имена на соотвествующем языке.  Испанские имена у многих хорошо получаются.  Иногда даже удивительно:  говорит-говорит что-то, вдруг испанский слышно.  Конечно, "Путин" никто не может по-русски сказать.  Русское звучание "п" и "т" им не даётся.  Просто жалко смотреть, как они стараются.   К слову сказать, да... Слово Владимир они произносят на свой манер, с характерным для английского "широким" A как в словах apple, sack, а букву "И" в фамилии вообще слабо слышно. Получается что-то типа ВлАдимир Путн (без "И").

 Да, носители английского языка всегда говорят ВлАдимир (с ударением на А). Даже мои однокурсники, которые уже четыре года изучают русский язык так и произносят имя когда они говорят по-русски.  
А также:
Р

----------


## BappaBa

> Да, носители английского языка всегда говорят ВлАдимир (с ударением на первом И).

 *И* или *А*?

----------


## TATY

*А*

----------


## Scrabus

[quote=TATY]
Да, носители английского языка всегда говорят ВлАдимир (с ударением на А). Даже мои однокурсники, которые уже четыре года изучают русский язык так и произносят имя когда они говорят по-русски.  
А также:
Р

----------


## Rtyom

Привычнее.

----------


## xRoosterx

> *А*

 Какая ужасная буква в красное!

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by TATY  *А*   Какая ужасная буква в красное!

 _буква красного  цвета_
или _красная буква_
будет лучше.  ::

----------


## Scrabus

Думаете в синем она лучше будет? *А*?

----------


## xRoosterx

> Думаете в синем она лучше будет? *А*?

 Думаю, хотя даже будет лучше в зелени.

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Думаете в синем она лучше будет? *А*?   Думаю, хотя даже будет лучше в зелени.

 Оги, вот - *А*
And other variants - *AAAAAAAAAA*

----------


## xRoosterx

Ура!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Прям, праздник какой-то!   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Прям, праздник какой-то!

 Есть. С днем рождения, 'А' буква!   ::

----------


## Юрка

[quote=TATY]Да, носители английского языка всегда говорят ВлАдимир (с ударением на А). Даже мои однокурсники, которые уже четыре года изучают русский язык так и произносят имя когда они говорят по-русски. 
А также:
Р

----------


## gRomoZeka

Предлагаю Хиллари Клинтон, если ее выберут президентом, называть в российских новостях исключительно ХиллАри КлинтОн.

----------


## Юрка

> Предлагаю Хиллари Клинтон, если ее выберут президентом, называть в российских новостях исключительно ХиллАри КлинтОн.

 Думаю, для Черномырдина это вообще не вопрос.

----------


## xRoosterx

> Предлагаю Хиллари Клинтон, если ее выберут президентом, называть в российских новостях исключительно ХиллАри КлинтОн.

 КлИнтон лучше мне звучит. Но так как в Америке неправильно произносим 'Владамир'(ВлАдимир вместо ВладИмир), все будет хорошо.))

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Предлагаю Хиллари Клинтон, если ее выберут президентом, называть в российских новостях исключительно ХиллАри КлинтОн.   КлИнтон лучше мне звучит. Но так как в Америке неправильно произносим 'Владамир'(ВлАдимир вместо ВладИмир), все будет хорошо.))

 We've already mentioned incorrect pronunciation of Russia names, Yurka was joking.

----------


## xRoosterx

Yea, and I was just kidding.

----------


## Юрка

> Потому что если Putin было бы английское слово, оно читалось бы "Пьютин".

 А почему не пишут так: "Pootin"?..

----------


## Rtyom

Наверно, потому что это означает «дерьмовая жестянка».   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by TATY  Потому что если Putin было бы английское слово, оно читалось бы "Пьютин".   А почему не пишут так: "Pootin"?..

 Pot in  ::    ::

----------


## Юрка

> Наверно, потому что это означает «дерьмовая жестянка».

 А так "Пью тин" = "чистая жестянка"?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Наверно, потому что это означает «дерьмовая жестянка».     А так "чистая жестянка"?

 Ну а так, «вставьте» (put in)...

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by TATY  Потому что если Putin было бы английское слово, оно читалось бы "Пьютин".   А почему не пишут так: "Pootin"?..   Pot in

 Потому, что писать имя через U ближе русского написания. Если мы писали бы Pootin, то это могло бы обозначать, что пишется Поотин по-русски.

----------


## BappaBa

> КлИнтон лучше мне звучит. Но так как в Америке неправильно произносим 'Владамир'(ВлАдимир вместо ВладИмир), все будет хорошо.))

 А Медведева не какой слог ударять будете? =)

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  КлИнтон лучше мне звучит. Но так как в Америке неправильно произносим 'Владамир'(ВлАдимир вместо ВладИмир), все будет хорошо.))   А Медведева не какой слог ударять будете? =)

 Я думаю, что:
Мэвэдэв 
В английских словах ударение обычно на первом слоге.

----------


## Юрка

> Я думаю, что:
> Мэвэдэв

 А какая русская фамилия самая-самая сложная для американцев?
СвистоплЯсов, ГоловАстиков, ФинтифлЮшкин, ЯстржЕмбский, МкртчЯн?.. (возможны другие варианты)  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я думаю, что:
> Мэвэдэв

 Ужас какой.   ::  
А нельзя ли выпустить памятку какую-то для дикторов телевидения, или просто в телесуфлере отмечать ударения в фамилиях? А за дикторами и простой народ будет произносить правильно...

----------


## Оля

> А нельзя ли выпустить памятку какую-то для дикторов телевидения

 Ага. И для наших спортивных комментаторов что-нибудь такое заодно, пожалуйста. И еще какую-нибудь брошюрку им, типа "русский синтаксис" или "как научиться связно комментировать без мата". Пусть за рулем почитают, что ли.   ::   
Казалось бы, неужели так сложно выучить всего лишь _правила чтения_ в пяти-шести самых популярных языках... Оказывается сложно.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Помню, как смотрел соревнование по сноуборду и содрогался при каждой (каждой!) исковерканной фамилии спортсменов.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Казалось бы, неужели так сложно выучить всего лишь _правила чтения_ в пяти-шести самых популярных языках... Оказывается сложно.

 Никто не требует от них выучить правила чтения разных языков. Так же как правильное произношение несуществующих в английском звуков. 
Однако правильное *ударение* в фамилии президента не самой маленькой страны, имя которого будут почти ЕЖЕДНЕВНО трепать в новостях, можно и заучить.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Помню, как смотрел соревнование по сноуборду и содрогался при каждой (каждой!) исковерканной фамилии спортсменов.

  Вот именно. У меня это вызвыает физическое содрогание.

----------


## kt_81

Угу. Мою фамилию немцы иногда пытаются выговорить на английский! манер (матом охота ругаться, да здравствует глобализация  ::  ). Прикол в том, что русское окончание -ов было в свое время транскрибированно в немецкий как -ow. Это видать некоторых немцев вводит в ступор, и они пытаются выговорить не -ов/-оф (как задуманно), а -оу. Типа как в английском wind*ow*.  
Но спортивные трансляции это праздник какой-то, ага. Что там мягкие/твёрдые согласные в транскрипции как попало это еще ладно, но вот когда какое-нибудь Щ в начале фамилии сначала пройдёт через английскую/французкую/чёртзнаеткакую систему а потом попадёт сюда, вот тогда народ пыжится.   ::  Если просто "ш" скажут, то, можно считать, еще повезло спортсмену.

----------


## Оля

> Никто не требует от них выучить правила чтения разных языков.

 Почему никто? Я требую.   ::  Почему, собственно, нет? Правила чтения (фамилий, хотя бы), между прочим, связаны и с ударениями. Ну ведь несложно запомнить, наверное, что во французском все слова имеют ударение на последнем слоге? Почему, блин, все наши комментаторы называют Бри*а*на Жубера Брайаном??   ::   
И потом, ну почему надо все время в итальянских фамилиях читать ch как ч? Почему надо произносить Маро*чч*и, если фамилия - Маро*кк*и? Это же несложно выучить. Все-таки. Если ты комментатор.

----------


## Rtyom

Он случайно пишется не «Ж*ю*бер»?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by TATY  Потому что если бы _Putin_ было английским словом, оно читалось бы "Пьютин".   А почему не пишут так: "Pootin"?..   Pot in      Потому_что писать имя через U ближе к русскому написанию. Если бы мы писали _Pootin_, то это могло бы означать, что в русском языке пишется _Поотин_.

----------


## Оля

> Он случайно пишется не «Ж*ю*бер»?

 Нет.
Brian Joubert.
u - звук, близкий к "ю".
ou - звук "у".

----------


## BappaBa

> И потом, ну почему надо все время в итальянских фамилиях читать ch как ч? Почему надо произносить Маро*чч*и, если фамилия - Маро*кк*и?

 Оль, с Челентаной нас тоже обманули? =)

----------


## Оля

> Оль, с Челентаной нас тоже обманули? =)

 Нет, с Челентано все в порядке.   ::  Celentano пишется.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Помню, как смотрел соревнование по сноуборду и содрогался при каждой (каждой!) исковерканной фамилии спортсменов.    Вот именно. У меня это вызвыает физическое содрогание.

 А я угараю от тяги спортивных комментаторов к красивостям. Нет, чтобы по-простому: "Динамо атакует, Спартак отбивает и т.д." Они стараются не повторяться, поэтому грузят меня синонимами типа "красно-белые", "прошлогодние триумфаторы", "подопечные Пупкина", "одноклубники Желудкина", "хозяева поля", "сегодняшние наши оппоненты" и пр.

----------


## Оля

> Нет, чтобы по-простому: "Динамо атакует, Спартак отбивает и т.д." Они стараются не повторяться, поэтому грузят меня синонимами типа "красно-белые", "прошлогодние триумфаторы", "подопечные Пупкина", "одноклубники Желудкина", "хозяева поля", "сегодняшние наши оппоненты" и пр.

 Это еще ничего, когда момент вроде спокойный и позволяет.   ::  
А я вот помню эпизод, когда напад вышел один на один, там всё происходит в доли секунды, а комментатор разглагольствует: "И бежит, бежит к воротам _воспитанник московского футбола_..."

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Я думаю, что:
> Мэвэдэв   А какая русская фамилия самая-самая сложная для американцев?
> СвистоплЯсов, ГоловАстиков, ФинтифлЮшкин, ЯстржЕмбский, МкртчЯн?.. (возможны другие варианты)

 Я не знаю, я не американец. :P     

> Originally Posted by TATY  Я думаю, что:
> Мэвэдэв   Ужас какой.   
> А нельзя ли выпустить памятку какую-то для дикторов телевидения, или просто в телесуфлере отмечать ударения в фамилиях? А за дикторами и простой народ будет произносить правильно...

 У Би-би-си и, наверно, других агенств есть какой-то комитет, который сообщает телеведущим новостей о правильном произношении иностранных имён. Называется 'pronunciation unit'.   http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/magazinemonitor/how_to_say/

----------


## Юрка

> Я не знаю, я не американец. :P

 Не важно. Отвечать всё равно тебе!

----------


## kingcrux

What about the name "Jojo?"

----------


## Leof

Ёё -is a very good name. And both letters seem to be stressed.

----------


## wanja

> What about the name "Jojo?"

 Ну, это смотря с какого языка.

----------


## TATY

По-моему, Jojo - английское (скорее американское) имя, итак по-руски будет Джоджо, или Джоуджоу.

----------


## BappaBa

Jojo was a man who thought he was a loner
But he knew it wouldn't last.
Jojo left his home in Tucson, Arizona
For some California grass.
=)

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Jojo was a man who thought he was a loner
> But he knew it wouldn't last.
> Jojo left his home in Tucson, Arizona
> For some California grass.
> =)

   ::  Get back, get back, get back to where you once belonged.   ::  
Such an awesome song.

----------


## Caroline

My name is Caroline and a Russian lady I stayed with called me Катя, but I think it's because she found 'Caroline' hard to pronounce. I was curious to know what my Diminutive would be in Russian, if you were using 'Caroline' as as the original, or are non-Russian sounding names incompatible?

----------


## Оля

Каролиночка.   ::  But it's even longer.

----------


## randir

Кстати, а можно ведь и Кэрол сказать?

----------


## Hangernaid

My name is James, but my friends call me Jim. 
I have not seen my name in any of the Russian list in any of the books that I have.  I have not seen a Bible in Russian, but there were 2 apostles names James, so there would have to be an equivilant. 
And like Nata is short for Natasha, Natalya, ot Natalie,  I wonder if there is a short version of James? 
In the paintball world I am known as Hand Grenade, and I KNOW there is a Russian term for a grenade.  I think I should not use my paintball field name while traveling.

----------


## Оля

James = Яков. The short name is Яша (Yasha).

----------


## Hangernaid

Thank you.  It must not be a common Russian name.

----------


## Оля

It's a bit outmoded. But I wouldn't say it's extremely uncommon.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> James = Яков. The short name is Яша (Yasha).

 Это не ошибка? Я знаю, что Jacob = Яков, а до Джеймса, кажется, далековато (даже если это выведено по аналогии с Ганс = Иван).

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  James = Яков. The short name is Яша (Yasha).   Это не ошибка?

 Нет. Я всегда это знала, с самого детства - из какого-то солидного словаря английских имен. Да и все английские и шотландские короли Джеймсы у нас проходят под именем Яков.

----------


## Funanori

does anyone know translation of jeffrey into russian?

----------


## wanja

Transliteration - Джеффри. Translation - http://www.behindthename.com/name/geoffrey

----------

